# Should I Upgrade Power Suppy For My New Hardware?



## jacker300 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi!, I posted in this section many times and always change from building a PC or upgrading. Now I am just thinking of upgrading. Links for all the hardware will be below.

My PC is a Hp a6683w and I am just trying to make a light gaming upgrade. 


Now, I want to upgrade my processor to a "AMD Phenom x4 955"

And my motherboard to a " ASRock N68C-S UCC AM3/AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a Micro ATX AMD Motherboard"

I am wondering if I should I upgrade my power supply considering that it is 250w. I know it's low, but I am short on money for upgrading and I just want to know if it's needed because right now those two I just need to upgrade. 

In the past I upgraded from a 6150SE to a 9400gt 512mb(Still current GPU) EDIT: I know I should upgrade my GPU for gaming, but I will do it once I get more money.

So please if someone can just calculate and tell me if I should upgrade if I want two upgrade to those new things.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Links:

AMD Phenom x4 955:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=amd_phenom_ii_x4_945-_-19-103-809-_-Producthttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=amd_phenom_ii_x4_955-_-19-103-808-_-Product

ASRock N68C-S UCC:
Newegg.com - Open Box: ASRock N68C-S UCC AM3/AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

Also like I said I upgraded my GPU lke 2 yrs ago to a 9400gt so keep in mind if you are going to calculate the watts :wink:


It will also be helpful if you all can find a cheaper motherboard that can support the processor and is at least modern and will support some future things because I don't upgrade rarely.


Please if it reaches exactly 250 or lower just don't tell me I should upgrade in case because like I said I am short for upgrading. I will take the risk if it's exactly or lower, but if it's higher then I WILL upgrade.

One more thing. If you can. Please tell me if it can all fit. 



THANKS! :wave:


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

You might be able to save 20 or so bucks by using this processor
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX840WFGMBOX
or this one
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X2 560 Black Edition Callisto 3.3GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Desktop Processor HDZ560WFGMBOX

Mobo: gigabyte or Asus
Newegg.com - ASUS M4A78LT-M LE AM3 AMD 780L Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2P AM3+ AMD 760G Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
Not sure if these are compat with your ram though

500watts of power supply for a pcie card but im not sure which to pick in this option


----------



## jacker300 (Mar 3, 2011)

DaChozenOnez said:


> You might be able to save 20 or so bucks by using this processor
> Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX840WFGMBOX
> or this one
> Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X2 560 Black Edition Callisto 3.3GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Desktop Processor HDZ560WFGMBOX
> ...


I edited the post and forgot to say I needed it for gaming and I know I need to upgrade my GPU for gaming, but I will do it later. I mainly need this for BFBC2 and BF3 in the future so do you think the 840 will be good for BFBC2 to run on all high without any lag?(Without adding my GPU. Just think that I have a mid range GPU when I get one in the future.)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Minimum 550W good quality PSU.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Please note: the ASRock N68C-S UCC motherboard does not support 125 watt CPU's such as the 955. Refer to the manufacturer's page for the full support list.

ASRock > Products > N68C-S UCC


----------

